# Photo's on CD for clients? How-to?



## sunny16 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am a new photography student and I recently did a shoot of a friend to get familiar with my camera. She wants a disc of her pictures so she can print them. I have edited the photo's in Photoshop and saved them as a jpg in maximum quality (12). 

1. Is the the correct way to save them before burning to disc? If not, can you walk me through step by step on how to save them correctly?
2.Will she be able to print up to 8x10?

Thanks so much in advance for your help.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2013)

Make sure they're 240-300ppi as well.


----------



## sunny16 (Jul 16, 2013)

forgive my lack of experience. as I said, I am new to this so how do I change the ppi? Can I change it on images already saved? Or will I have to open the image in PS, change the ppi and re-save them?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2013)

Put a copyright release/ right to print notice on the disc too, so that if she gets any flack at Walmart or Walgreens or RiteAid, or wherever, that she has some written copyright release entitling her, or the bearer of the disc, to print the images. Without a notice like this, many places will NOT print images that look "professional"

Keep the file names simple. 

Most printing machines, like those made by Fuji for example, work great with .JPG images. Make sure to include a file type, like *.JPG*, on the end of the files when you are creating them.
.


----------



## sunny16 (Jul 16, 2013)

okay. thanks. one more thing...I sent her a couple on Facebook and she saved them to her laptop, burned them herself and printed at walmart. she said the 8x10 was pixelated and the 4x6 was blurry. she only got a decent print from the 5x7. Please tell me this is because she saved it from Facebook and it wasn't something I did in the saving of the file


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2013)

sunny16 said:


> okay. thanks. one more thing...I sent her a couple on Facebook and she saved them to her laptop, burned them herself and printed at walmart. she said the 8x10 was pixelated and the 4x6 was blurry. she only got a decent print from the 5x7. Please tell me this is because she saved it from Facebook and it wasn't something I did in the saving of the file



It could be because she saved it off Facebook, but it could ALSO be, because you're not giving her high res files.

In photoshop, go up to File>Image Size and see what it says.  Where it says 'Resolution' You should have 240 or 300, or somewhere... in between, I guess. Ha.

Did you resize before you uploaded to Facebook???


----------



## sunny16 (Jul 16, 2013)

It says...
Image size: 46.0m
Fit to: Original size
Resolution: 300

It also has a box titled "resampled" and it is checked and says "auto"...and it has some dimensions for height and width.


----------



## sunny16 (Jul 16, 2013)

oh and I forgot to say that No, I didn't resize before I uploaded to FB


----------



## texkam (Jul 16, 2013)

They should have been hi-res when you worked on them in PS, so just save as .jpg maximum (like you did). What were the file sizes (approx.)? If you did it correctly they shoould be rather large. Burn these to a disk and designate "hi-res for print". For web viewing, FB and e-mailing, resize to 900 pixels, longest side, burn to a disk, or send via email, dropbox, etc., but clearly state these are for web viewing only and to use the hi-res disk for printing.


----------



## texkam (Jul 16, 2013)

Facebook will downsize and also degrade large files. Never resample an image up. that will degrade it. Sounds like you did everthing right except for posting large files to FB. Anything over 960 longest edge will get reduced.


----------



## sunny16 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh my gosh. Thank you so much! You made me smile. I was so worried that I saved her pictures wrong to begin with and I would have to go back and do something to each one. So it WAS because she saved them off Facebook?! I can breathe now lol.

You guys here on the forum are awesome. Thanks so much for being so very kind to such a newbie! xoxoxoxox


----------



## texkam (Jul 17, 2013)

> You guys here on the forum are awesome. Thanks so much for being so very kind to such a newbie! xoxoxoxox


Wow! A good day. : )  Usually all we get are complaints for being mean to newbies.  : P


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2013)

Something a bit odd about machine prints made at various stores: out of hundreds of prints I have made on both Kodak and Fuji machines, there is a small percentage of prints which will be made using the thumbnail preview image that goes with an image...not sure why this is, but when it happens, you will get a TERRIBLE, pixellated image that looks just horrible. The machine will somehow target the preview image!!!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 17, 2013)

texkam said:


> > You guys here on the forum are awesome. Thanks so much for being so very kind to such a newbie! xoxoxoxox
> 
> 
> Wow! A good day. : )  Usually all we get are complaints for being mean to newbies.  : P



We're such terrible people.  Terrible, terrible, people.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 17, 2013)

texkam said:


> > You guys here on the forum are awesome. Thanks so much for being so very kind to such a newbie! xoxoxoxox
> 
> 
> Wow! A good day. : )  Usually all we get are complaints for being mean to newbies.  : P



That is usually after we C&C a newbie's photos! Remember?  lol!


----------



## KmH (Jul 17, 2013)

The image pixel dimensions and the print resolution (ppi) setting determine a print's size.
Print labs will use an appropriate print resolution, regardless what print resolution is assigned to files put on a disc.
Your main concern needs to be the pixel dimensions of the images on the disc.

Your camera makes photos that un-cropped are 4928 x 3264 pixels. At 240 ppi it will be a print that is 20.55 inches on the long side and 13.6 inches on the short side.
Here is the math - 4928 px / 240 ppi = 20.55 inches. 3264 px / 240 ppi = 13.6 inches.

If you assign a print resolution of 300 ppi the print size gets smaller. 4928 px / 300 ppi = 16.43 inches on the long side and 3264 px / 300 ppi = 10.88 inches.

The other consideration is the print shape, or aspect ratio.
Your D5100 makes photos that have an aspect ratio of 3:2 (4x6, 8x12, 16x24, etc), which is more rectangular than either 5x7 or 8x10.

In other words, to make a 5x7 or an 8x10 from the photos your D5100 makes, some of the image has to be cropped away from the long side of the photo.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> texkam said:
> 
> 
> > > You guys here on the forum are awesome. Thanks so much for being so very kind to such a newbie! xoxoxoxox
> ...



You mean after stalking their personal FB pages on Day 1 and providing the link to it, to help hold them up to ridicule and scorn, then after they pull the link down, re-stalking them and providing the link a second time a day later, Right???


----------



## sunny16 (Jul 17, 2013)

oh boy. you threw me for a loop with this one. I am scared of numbers! lol! I just want to make my friend a disc of her pics and make sure she can print pretty much any size she wants. Now simply...how do I do that? Step by step (because I'm a newbie) on how to make these sizing changes in PS would be awesome. If it's TOO much...don't bother, I won't do it. I save my images at full size, so you're telling me, she can't print any size she wants from my full size???


----------



## sunny16 (Jul 17, 2013)

And to everyone else...you are NOT meanies or bullies...no matter what I have been told! NOOOOOOOO I a m just kidding! hahaha! Seriously, I have had nothing but a positive experience here so far and that means a lot. I want to learn and your kindness and helpfulness is appreciated. xoxoxox (okay I'm done being mushy now)


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > texkam said:
> ...



Well, You really shouldn't be doing those things, Derrel!  But hey..if that is your thing!  lol!


----------

